# Hunting Guide needed in Kansas



## hickory (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm looking for a hunting guide for the upcoming deer season. We lease 34.000 acres in southeast Kansas and need someone that knows his way around the woods and has good people skills.Good truck or SUV that will hold 3 hunters is a must. Job would run from mid Oct through Mid December. Salary/lodging/food/gas. PM me for more info...


----------



## hickory (Jun 20, 2017)

PM's returned


----------



## hickory (May 30, 2019)

Back to the top for 2019 season....
these are the kind of deer we are chasing>>>


----------



## hickory (Aug 30, 2019)

TTT


----------



## Jimmy sanders (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi I came across your post about hiring a hunting guide 2019 season. I was wondering if the same opportunity would be offered this next season?


----------



## hickory (Feb 5, 2020)

We will be looking for whitetail guides again this season(2020)


----------

